# Extrem Wichtig! Siegesturm Bayreuth!



## OLB Phil (7. Juni 2005)

WICHTIG!!!!!!!

Sofortiges Fahr/Bike-Verbot am Siegesturm! Seitens der Polizei konnte bis jetzt noch eine Anzeige unterbunden werden, die aber BEI NICHTBEACHTUNG des Fahrverbotes SOFORT IN KRAFT TRITT!!!
Und die hohen Bussgelder sind in diesem Fall keine leere Drohung!!!!


 Also in eurem eigenen Interesse bitte erst mal die Füße still halten, bis Entwarnung gegeben wird. Wir werden euch auf dem Laufenden halten wann Besprechungen stattfinden und wie sich die Situation weiterentwickelt. 

Wir sind am we leider nicht da wegen nem unumstösslichen Termin, werden uns aber sobald wir wieder da sind melden. (Sind ab Do abend bis Mo weg) Nich das hier der Eindruck entsteht das interessiert uns nicht!

CU Phil & Nicki


----------



## showman (7. Juni 2005)

Wo ist der Siegesturm? Net das ich da als unwissender mal aus Versehen reinschlitter.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daive (7. Juni 2005)

du hast die Quelle vergessen 

seit wann und aus welchem Grund ist denn dort das Fahrradfahren verboten?   

also hört sich für mich eher wie ein schlechter Aprilscherz an, nichts für ungut ^^


----------



## konamann (7. Juni 2005)

in bayreuth der berg mit dem Turm drauf   

oh mann hab leider grad erst von eurem treffen heut erfahren, jetz is wohl zu spät. sagt mal was rausgekommen is bitte.

warum gibts da eigentlich stress? noch wegen den northshores? is ja sonst eigentlich "trainingsgebiet" von der BikeSportBühne...


----------



## OLB Phil (7. Juni 2005)

@Davie

Das Radfahren im Gebiet dort oben auf "geeigneten" wegen ist nicht verboten, sondern nur die Nutzung der "X-Mulde" sprich des Kraters dort oben wo sich der "grosse" Sprung befindet.

Genauere Infos wird es erst nach einem Treffen mit dem Forst geben.

Die QUELLE IST DIE POLIZEI BAYREUTH und der Forst, und es handelt sich sicher um keinen Scherz bei der Sache also bitte ernst nehmen!

So bald es neuigkeiten gibt wird hier was gepostet!

CU Phil & Nicki


----------



## Daive (8. Juni 2005)

bei der Nutzung der   'X-Mulde'   fall ich dann weg, zumal ich sie garnicht kenne


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (8. Juni 2005)

OLB Phil schrieb:
			
		

> @Davie
> 
> Das Radfahren im Gebiet dort oben auf "geeigneten" wegen ist nicht verboten, sondern nur die Nutzung der "X-Mulde" sprich des Kraters dort oben wo sich der "grosse" Sprung befindet.
> 
> ...



tut mir echt leid für euch....des ist jetzt so wie bei uns in FO.

Gross irgendwelchen Jugendlichen mit anzeigen Drohen etc. nur weil sie Fahrradfahren. Geht einfach alle zu den Bullen und sagt wir habens gebaut...was glaubst du wie die schauen wenn auf einmal 10 Mann mit Bikes vor der Bullerei stehen und sich selbst anzeigen....des geht dann in die Presse etc. und ausser abbauen wird euch sicher nichts blühen.

so wars wenigstens bei uns  

aber des stärkt mal wieder meine Einstellung gegen Forst und Polizei.
Also ich würde net kuschen das ist genau des was die wollen. Ich würde auch erstmal weiterfahren,wegen was wollen sie dich anzeigen wenn du da fährst? der hast du nen Spaten im Rucksack und ne Schubkarre dabei.

oder haben sie schon den erbauer gefunden und warten nur noch mit der Anzeige bis sich genug Beweise gefunden haben? na dann schnell ab zur Presse und zur Polizei.


----------



## konamann (8. Juni 2005)

das größte problem dabei is das für die northshores holz verwendet wurde, das markiert, geschlagen und schon verkauft nebendran gestapelt war...

mir wurde beim bauen noch gesagt, der waldbesitzer hätte nix dagegen, hat sich wohl sehr geändert.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (8. Juni 2005)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> das größte problem dabei is das für die northshores holz verwendet wurde, das markiert, geschlagen und schon verkauft nebendran gestapelt war...
> 
> mir wurde beim bauen noch gesagt, der waldbesitzer hätte nix dagegen, hat sich wohl sehr geändert.



schreib sowas net im I-Net bei uns hatte die B. sogar ICQ Historys vorgelegt, keine Ahnung woher die sowas haben aber obacht Big Brother is watching you.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (8. Juni 2005)

ICQ-historys ? Echt ?     
Wie arg...


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (8. Juni 2005)

jo und den ganzen KK Thread haben sie auch ausgedruckt...  
ich glaub ein Freund von uns hat das verhör noch als MP3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Polizei110 (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo
hier schreibt Inspektor Krauß von der Kriminalpolizei Bayreuth.

Wir haben ihren Thread mitverfolgt und konnten dadurch den bzw. die Täter ausfindig machen.

Danke für die freundliche Zusammenarbeit  

Gegen "OLB Phil"  und "OLB Andi" wird demnächst auch noch ein Strafverfahren eingeleitet, wegen Trunkenheit auf dem Fahrrad und Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses.


mfg

D. Krauß


----------



## lowfat (9. Juni 2005)




----------



## konamann (9. Juni 2005)

punkt


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Juni 2005)

man ... ihr macht sachen  

@shaun palmer ... darüber aufregen bringt rein gar nichts  leider sitzen wir am deutlich kürzeren hebel


----------



## Zafee (13. Juni 2005)

war doch klar, dass es bei sowas ärger gibt, oder?

is die Mulde eigtl abgesperrt, oder geht die Polizei davon aus, dass es jeder weiß?


grüße


----------



## konamann (13. Juni 2005)

nee abgesperrt is da nischt. touren und sowas kann ja auch jeder gern dran VORBEI fahren, nur direkt den Junp und die neue Northshore-Brücke (aus 100% recycletes Material   ) die sollte man meiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zafee (13. Juni 2005)

ich will ja wissen, ob die Mulde gesperrt is und der Northshore...
nicht dass die da mal nen total unbeteiligten schnappen^^


----------



## OLB Phil (14. Juni 2005)

@ Zaffee

ja genau die Mulde ist gemeint!

@all

leider noch keine News über den weiteren verlauf!

So bald es was zu wissen oder tun gibt post ich was!


----------



## OLB Phil (22. Juni 2005)

So endlich mal "neues vom Siegesturm"

Fakt ist, dass der Wald dort oben von MTBlern jeder Art genutzt werden darf, solange sich auf Forstwegen bewegt wird.
Sprich keinerlei kleine Trails usw.

Die sache mit den Schors war nicht der auslöser hierfür, sondern hat nur die Problematik mal wieder ins gespräch gebracht.

Wer also abseits befestigter Wege fährt muss mit Anzeige wegen Ordungswiedrigkeit rechnen und der sachverhalt wird dann entsprechend geahndet.

Eine offizelle nutzung als MTB "Übungsstrecke" ist also NICHT erlaubt.

Wie gesagt keine neue Sache sondern alt bekanntes, auch in der Vereinbarung des D.I.M.B. mit dem deutschen Forst ist der genaue sachverhalt nachzulesen.

Hm also bissi zurückhalten und umsichtig fahren, vielleicht lässt sich noch was mit offizieller nutzung regeln, aber das dauert alles noch.

Sprich bitte KEINE NEUEN BAUWERKE oder Veränderungen der gegebenheiten!!!!!!

Wie immer, sobald was neues zu wissen ist wird was gepostet.


----------



## ole88 (25. Mai 2011)

nachdem hier wohl wenig bareider unterwegs sind, wie siehts aus irgendwer überhaupt noch da unterwegs?


----------



## folienmaster (26. Mai 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> nachdem hier wohl wenig bareider unterwegs sind, wie siehts aus irgendwer überhaupt noch da unterwegs?



Servus Ole88

bist ja auch noch unterwegs. 

Ich ziehe mom. meine Kreise nur um die Uni auf dem Fahrradweg. 

Siegesturm ist net so meine Ecke.


----------



## ole88 (26. Mai 2011)

ja bis august september, naja irgendwie ist in bayreuth so alles ziemlich abgeebt oder die leut bleiben unter sich, find ich aber pers. schade


----------



## michik (15. September 2011)

wow ich bin grad über google auf den thread gestossen....
is ja echt übel! :-D da war ja wiedermal die kacke voll am dampfen in dem kleinen nest.
manchmal kommts mir echt so vor als hätten die dummen bayreuther beamten nix besseres zu tun als minderjährige zu belästigen....tja seitdem das chrystal geschäft abebbt haben zumindest die grünen wohl nurnoch langeweile^^

@ole, ist ja eigentlich kein wunder das sich in bt keine wirkliche szene etablieren kann, bei der gegenwehr... bt ist wirklich eine sehr konservative stadt. mit vitamin B kommt man weit (so schaffens kommunalpolitiker zb. DEN größten bauherrn in den bankrott zu treiben weil er keinen bock hatte sie zu schmieren) aber wehe du kennst nicht die richtigen leute oder spielst eben nicht mit....
mittlerweile scheint es ja kein problem mehr zu geben am siegesturm. zumindest wird wieder kräftig gebaut. vielleicht kennt jetzt der bruder vom onkel von der schwippschwägerin der tante 3ten grades irgend so nen sesselfurzer und schon gibts plötzlich kein problem mehr


----------

